# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Rùng rợn lễ diễu hành của thây ma - le dieu hanh thay ma

## heocoi

*Gần 10.000 người cải trang thành thây ma cùng ùa ra đường phố thủ đô Mexico.* 


Ngày 26/11 tại Mexico đã diễn ra một buổi diễn hành vô cùng đặc biệt. Có tới 9.860 người dân đủ mọi độ tuổi, giai cấp hóa trang thành thây ma “gớm ghiếc”. Họ cùng xuất hiện trên quảng trường trung tâm thành phố với mục đích kiếm tìm một hạng mục kỷ lục thế giới.

Người tham gia đã chuẩn bị cho buổi diễu hành này từ đầu tháng 11.  Trang phục dùng trong tiệc Halloween một lần nữa được sử dụng linh hoạt với những phụ kiện trang trí vô cùng bắt mắt: phẩm màu làm máu, răng nanh và sừng nhọn…

Theo giới thiệu, buổi diễn hành được tổ chức trước dịp lễ Giáng sinh nhằm mục đích xua đuổi tà ma, cầu mong điều may mắn cho năm mới. Đây không chỉ là hoạt động thu hút giới trẻ mà ngay cả người gia cũng đặc biệt yêu thích và ủng hộ.

Một số hình ảnh về buổi diễn hành thây ma tại Mexico:



_Các thây ma "nổi loạn"_





_Người tham gia hoạt động hóa trang rất cầu kỳ_




_Muôn vàn cách hóa trang "dị hợm"_



_Họ mong muốn sẽ lập kỷ lục thế giới cho buổi diễu hành độc đáo này_



_Gần 10.000 người đã tham gia diễu hành_

----------

